
Al Haynes, Pilot from Miraculous 1989 Crash Landing, Has Died - js2
https://www.npr.org/2019/08/26/754458583/al-haynes-pilot-from-miraculous-1989-crash-landing-has-died
======
js2
United 232:

\-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Airlines_Flight_232](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Airlines_Flight_232)

Captain Haynes talking about it:

\- [http://clear-prop.org/aviation/haynes.html](http://clear-
prop.org/aviation/haynes.html)

